# Orchid Enclosure Tips



## LauraMG (Jun 22, 2010)

I just received an orchid mantis nymph (Hymenopus coronatus) in the mail today. I don't know if there's anything special or different that I need to do for it's enclosure. I've got a small critter keeper with some substrate on the bottom for moisture and a stick running the length of it. Since this is a more exotic species than my Chinese, I just wanna make sure I'm doing everything I can to ensure it's survival and happy life! Any tips or help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't recommend critter keepers for any mantis. Yes, they can work however the lid tends to allow food to escape and since mantids spend most of their time on the lid, you can't really see them.

You don't need to do anything special for these really. Just make sure they have a little extra humidity and good ventilation.


----------



## LauraMG (Jun 22, 2010)

Yea, the critter keeper isn't my favorite but it works for now. I plan to upgrade to a split tank eventually for the 2 new ones I just got, but for now I have this smaller container.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Laura, r these babies from me?




I use the keeper too, wanna see mine?


----------



## LauraMG (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes they are your babies! I was just looking at one of your posts and put 2 and 2 together when I saw your email address!!! And I would love to see your enclosures to give me some idea of what I should have as a permanent home for them.


----------



## massaman (Jun 22, 2010)

I use critter keepers for all my mantids and have been since I started raising them and also used sports drink bottles and glass jars and also using a 10 gallon and a 5 gallon tank to house some as well and the critter keepers are good for insects that are bigger then fruit flies. Also I make sure the insects and crickets that are used as food is bigger then the vents in the keeper and some people dislike the critter keeper but I have not had a problem using mine and I keep them in good condition despite some have a few cracks in them but still serves their purposes!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 22, 2010)

ok, here is the one I made and I put in plastic divider so I could carry two with me.











I put screen in the top lid to keep in tiny guests we have over for dinner


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 22, 2010)

Lordy, the date on that is 3 years and 12 days ago!


----------



## LauraMG (Jun 22, 2010)

May I ask where you get the screens from? Online or local store? I need to get some so I won't cut off air yet keep in those tiny little buggers


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 22, 2010)

That is window screen, at hardware or your local diy or wally mart, I have it to , but is easier for u to get at local store. unless u want the no see em screen, then I got it too.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 22, 2010)

Cool, that does look much prettier than the containers I use for my mantids. I dont have orchids, though. I keep a fake ivy vine I got from the dollar tree, cut into pieces to fit my modified food storage type cups. It still doesn't look as pretty as hibiscusmile's, :lol:


----------



## LauraMG (Jun 22, 2010)

LOL, they certainly do come in all shapes and sizes! I think I'll go get some fake flowers tomorrow. Does anyone know if hot glue (cooled of coarse) can harm them in any way? I wanna buy another five gallon aquarium and split it eventually


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 23, 2010)

We use the hot glue guns that are low heat guns and it does not stay sticky after it cools, so buy one of those with the multitemp glue and it will be ok.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 23, 2010)

We use the hot glue guns that are low heat guns and it does not stay sticky after it cools, so buy one of those with the multitemp glue and it will be ok.


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2010)

I get the fiberglass screen from Lowes or Home Depot. It is inexpensive and works great.


----------



## LauraMG (Jun 23, 2010)

Sweet! I've got a nice little shopping list now! Thanks everyone!


----------



## hogosha (Jun 23, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> ok, here is the one I made and I put in plastic divider so I could carry two with me.
> 
> I put screen in the top lid to keep in tiny guests we have over for dinner


I do the same with a few Critter Keepers and two small aquariums that have a hinged lid. Instead of the screen I use the plastic grid stuff similar to cross-stitch material that has small enough holes to keep in the fruit flies (I think you used to sell it too). The silk flowers &amp; leaves take care of the issue of some mantids not being able to cling to plastic well. Also because opening that 'feeding door' in the lid is almost as crazy as opening the whole top when you have an active mantid, I only cut a hole big enough for a sponge stopper for feeding. One hole on each side of the divider for the ones I have 2 mantids in. Makes it easy to feed each side without having to watch for two mantids trying to get out or at each other.  

Mikey


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 23, 2010)

Sounds good to me man!


----------



## LauraMG (Jun 24, 2010)

How long should I let the hot glue cool before putting them back in the enclosure? Until cool to the touch or should I wait a day or so? Also, flower mantis molted today! Yay!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 24, 2010)

Assoon as it is cool is ok, make sure it aint' sticky.


----------



## LauraMG (Jun 24, 2010)

I went and bought a low heat glue gun to make sure it wouldn't be, based on your suggestion. It's looking very pretty! Got some silk flowers and fake leaves and went after it!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 24, 2010)

looks good, u got room to molt? come do mine now!


----------



## LauraMG (Jun 24, 2010)

lol, I've got room for it to molt at least a few times. We'll see from there! If it grows out of it, I'll just buy another baby to go in there!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 25, 2010)

Jolly good idea! One that I am most fond of


----------



## LauraMG (Jun 25, 2010)

Ha! I bet you are! Both those babies ended up molting yesterday. They grow up so fast.....


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 26, 2010)

u know it!


----------



## paddythemic (Jul 30, 2010)

Here's what I use -

"Viewtainer" - $1.99 (sears)

Sphagnum Moss - about $3.00 (petco, etc)

Viney Plant - free

Screen Repair Kit - about $2.00 (home depot)

I cut the lid so the profile is thinner, then I cut a hole in it and superglue the screen from the repair kit onto it.

*Vertical Orientation

*Can get different colors

*I've seen 4 different sizes available

*Shape and size makes fly catching simple for them

*Mantids love perching upside down on the screen which is viewable from side or top

*Aesthetically cooler than critter keepers

*Can line a bunch up side by side and takes up little space


----------



## maneki (Aug 8, 2010)

That's really cool! I've never seen the Viewtainers at Sears before. What department?


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 8, 2010)

maneki said:


> That's really cool!


Thanks! I actually don't even keep my orchid in that one anymore!



She's too small for it because she's not an aggressive hunting breed. I keep my creobroter sp. in it now and he's perfect for it! I'm gonna have to go exploring Sears myself too....


----------



## Rick (Aug 8, 2010)

My favorite enclosure for this species is the 32 oz insect cup.


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 8, 2010)

Rick said:


> My favorite enclosure for this species is the 32 oz insect cup.


I can see why after a little experience with her. They are such passive eaters. Thank goodness I just got some 32oz cups!


----------



## paddythemic (Aug 8, 2010)

They are in the hardware department at my sears.


----------

